# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  شاي دكتور منج الأصلي 100% انجح وسيله للتخلص من 5 الى 7 كيلو في اسبوعين

## مفاز

*

شاي دكتور منج الأصلي 100% الغني عن التــــــــــــعريف
انجح وسيلة لخسارة من 5 الى 7 كيلو في اسبوعين



شاي الدكتور مينغ هو أنجح وسيلة لتخفيف الوزن من 5 الى 7 كيلو في ايام قليلــه 
اشرب وتمتع بفوائد الشاى الصينى الدكتور مينغ الذي تم تصنيعه من أعلى معايير
الجودة و تم تحصيد أعشاب الشاي بعناية ، لتعطيك أفضل النتائج. 



هذا المنتج لا يحتوي على المواد الكيميائية والنكهات الاصطناعية أو المواد الحافظة وصحي100%
مع الشاي الصيني الدكتور مينغ ، سوف يقلل الحجم بطريقة سريعة 
الشاي الصيني لدكتور مينغ هو طبيعي 100% مما يساعد 
على انقاص الوزن بطريقة طبيعية وسهلة من خلال حرق 
الدهون والشحوم المتراكمة في السيقان والارداف
وإزالة الدهون المتراكمة في الذراعين والرقبة 



سترين نتائج مذهلة حيث انكي سوف تنقصين من 5 الى 7 كيلو في الأسبوعين الأولين !
شاي الدكتور منيغ الصيني ، سوف يساعدك على التخلص من الدهون غير المرغوب 
فيها وتنقية الجسم من السموم. سوف تحصل على جسم ضئيل
الذي أردتيه دائما بطريقة سريعة وصحية.

المكونات : سينا ، البرسيم ، جذر Licorine ، النعناع ، جذر الهندباء ، وقشر البرتقال.

طريقة الاستخدام
فقط اشربي كوب من الشاي الدكتور مينغ قبل وجبة الفطور وأخرى قبل العشاء بنصف ساعه (مرتين في اليوم) 
كلي ماتشائين و لكن بالمعقول لأفضل النتائج يوصى شهرين من العلاج و يفضل ممارسه الرياضه او المشي
الخفيف لكي تضمني عدم ترهل الجسم بعد نزول الوزن لا يصلح لاقل من 18 سنه و لا للحامل 
و للامراض المزمنه يفضل استشارة الطبيب اولا

فوائده:
** يخفض الكولسترول والدهون المتراكمة في الجسم
**يساعد الناس الذين لم يسبق لهم أن تمكنوا من إنقاص وزنهم أو الذين لديهم قابلية لاستعادة وزنهم الذي قد انخفض
** يمنع تكوين الدهون في الجسم مرة أخرى.
** أسرع وأسهل وسيلة لخفض الوزن دون أي آثار جانبية 

فيديو توضيحي


شاي دكتور منج لا يحتاج لعمل ريجيم أو نظام غذائي ..
والأهم أكل غذاء صحي متوازن يحتوي على العناصر الغذائية الهامة لصحة الجسم 
من الكربوهيدرات والألياف والمعادن والبروتينات والفيتامينات والماء .
و الشاي مُجرب من كثيرين نساء ورجال وسعيدين ومرتاحين من مفعوله
ونتيجته الرائعة المضمونة بإذن الله تمتعي بالنتيجة الرائعة والرشاقة والجسم 
الجميل وإلبسي ما يحلو لكِ من موديلات الرشيقات



اسعاري ممتازه و في متناول الجميع و منتجاتي اصليه 100%
سعر شاي الدكتور منج 150 درهم يحتوي على 
30 كيس شاي يكفي لاسبوعين

و التوصيل متوفر لجميع المناطق 25 درهم
ماعدا الغربيه 45 درهم
سعر خاص جدا لطلبات الجمله

يتبع التجـــــــــــــــــــــــارب*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## مفاز

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موقف صمود


اهلين حبيبتي
انا جربت الشاي طبعا بدون حميه و رياضه و الحمد لله نزل وزني بعد ما كان ثابت
و لما اخدت العلبه التانيه نزل وزني وايد و زوجي قالي صرتي وايد ضعيفه 
فوقفت الاستخدام و قمت اشربه مره بلسبوع بس بامانه الشاي نزل وزني 
موفقه يا قلبي








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زمان الصمت


وانا جالسه اتفرج بقناة الاعلانات حصلت اعلان عن شاي اخضر اسمه شاي الدكتور مينغ الصيني وكثيرر منهم نحفو ويقولون مولازم رجيم معاه هم ينحف ويشيل البطن والله انا انفجعت لمن شفت الفرق اللي بعد الشاي واخذت الرقم واتصلت عليهم وقالي هو حاليا مخلص اذا تبغين احجزي يقول ماله ضرر وينحف 10 كيلو بالشهر واشربي كاستين باليوم اضن المهم الكرتون الواحد ينقصك 6 تقريبا و بما ان ما حصلت منه كنت ابيه بسرعه فدورت في النت و طلبته من مفاز و سعره ارخص بكثير من سعر التلفزيون المهم اول سبوع نزلت كيلوين و 800 جرام باركو لي بكتب لكم النتيجه بعد السبوع الثاني








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام بسبوسه


بنات والله عن تجربه انا ماحب الريجيم و لا الرياضه
و زوجي كلمني عن الشاي و قالي ان شاف دعايته 
في التلفزيون و يوم اتصلت عالثريا سعره وايد غالي
فشريته من مفاز و نزلت خلال اقل من شهر 5 كيلو 
و تمنياتي لكم كلكم بالرشاقه








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشوووي


كنت 85 كيلو والحمد للة انا نزلت 6 كيلو في اسبوعين 
الحين ابي قوطي شاي ثاني مفاز رقمي عندج بليز لا تتأخرين علي







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زمان الديه


شاي الدكتور منج معررررررررررروف انه ينحف وله فوائد ثانيه غير التنحيف ^ ^

وانـأا انصحتني فيهـ المدربهـ...ماله اضرار..وتوكلو على لاني استخدمه من 3 شهور








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مطره هانم


روعه روعه روعه مفاز كيلوين و مئه جرام في اول سبوع لحقيني بالعلبه الثانيه بسسسسسرعه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنقطه


بسم الله و ماشاء الله يا اطيب تاجره 
يزاج الله خير عالشاي جسمي تغير من اول سبوع 
بنطلوني صار واسع نقصت سايزين 
و وزني كان 76 الحين وصل 73,450 جرام 
حبيت اكتب تجربتي


*

----------


## فديت أبويه

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .
*

----------


## أم الأطفال

مووووووفقه حبوووووبه

----------


## WATMOR

000000000000000

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الامل88

موفقه يالغاليه

----------


## فديتني والله7

الحمــــــــــــد الله **//-الحمــــــــــــد الله **//-الحمــــــــــــد الله **//-

----------


## مفاز

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 

وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره 

وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## مفاز

up
up
up

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره 
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 

موفقة

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## مفاز

ررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## مفاز

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## مفاز

رررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

ررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## مفاز

ررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررفه

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

UP
UP
UP
UP

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

ررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

رررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

ررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مفاز

للررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم ما أصبـح بي مـن نعـمة أو بأحـد مـن خلـقك ، فمـنك وحـدك لا شريك لـك ، فلـك الحمـد ولـك الشكـر..

----------


## om mariam 201

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس)"

----------


## om mariam 201

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس)"

----------


## om mariam 201

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس)"

----------


## om mariam 201

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس)"

----------


## om mariam 201

ﻣﺎ ﺃﺭﻭﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ :
ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻷﻗﻔﺎﻝ ﻭﻳﺸﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻝ
ﻭﻳﻜﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤـﺎﻝ ﻭﻳـﺼﻠـﺢ ﺍﻟـﺤـﺎﻝ
ﺃﺳﺘﻐﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﻭﺃﺗﻮﺏ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ

----------


## om mariam 201

إذا كانت هذه هى الدنيا، فما ادراك ما الجنة،، اللهم إنا اشتقنا للجنة فبلغنا يا ربنا الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.

----------


## om mariam 201

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيما ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

لماذا لا نشكوُ إلى اللهِ أمرنا وهو القائل: 
(ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

إذا ما شئت في الدارين تسعد *** فأكثر من الصلاة على محمد
وإن شئت القبول في الدعوات *** فتختم بالصـــلاة على محمد
فلا صوم يصـــح ولا صــــــــلاة *** لمن ترك الصلاة على محمد
وإن كانت ذنوبــك ليس تحصى *** تكفر بالصـــــلاة على محمد
فما تتضاعف الحسنـــــــات إلا *** بتكرار الصـــــلاة على محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

قبّـل أنّ تـرفَـع عينيگ وتطلُـبَ مـِن آلله آلمفقـودّ ،،

أنـزِلْ عينّيگ وأُشكٌـر آلله علَـى آلمَـوجـودّ !*

آللهٌـمّـ لگ آلحمـدُ حتـّى تـرضَـى ولگ آلحمـدُ إذآ رضيـتّ ~

ولگ آلحمـدُ بعّـد آلـرِضَـى

----------


## om mariam 201

قبّـل أنّ تـرفَـع عينيگ وتطلُـبَ مـِن آلله آلمفقـودّ ،،

أنـزِلْ عينّيگ وأُشكٌـر آلله علَـى آلمَـوجـودّ !*

آللهٌـمّـ لگ آلحمـدُ حتـّى تـرضَـى ولگ آلحمـدُ إذآ رضيـتّ ~

ولگ آلحمـدُ بعّـد آلـرِضَـى ... ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

قبّـل أنّ تـرفَـع عينيگ وتطلُـبَ مـِن آلله آلمفقـودّ ،،
//
أنـزِلْ عينّيگ وأُشكٌـر آلله علَـى آلمَـوجـودّ !*

آللهٌـمّـ لگ آلحمـدُ حتـّى تـرضَـى ولگ آلحمـدُ إذآ رضيـتّ ~

ولگ آلحمـدُ بعّـد آلـرِضَـى ... ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

ﺍﻟﻠـﻬــــﻢ ﺃﺟـــﻌــــﻞ ﺷَـــــﻤـــﺲ
ﺍﻷﻣــَـــﻞ
ﺗﺸــْــــﺮُﻕ ﻓــــــﻲ ﻗـــــﻠﺐ ﻛـــــﻞ
ﻣـﻬـــﻤـﻮﻡ
ﻭﺃﺟﻌﻠﻨــــﺎ ﻣِﻤـَّﻦ ﻗــﺎﻟﻮﺍ " ﺍﻟﺤــﻤﺪ
ﻟﻠﻪ " ﺩﺍﺋــﻤﺎً ﻋﻠـﻰ ﻛــﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ

----------


## om mariam 201

ﺍﻟﻠـﻬــــﻢ ﺃﺟـــﻌــــﻞ ﺷَـــــﻤـــﺲ
ﺍﻷﻣــَـــﻞ
ﺗﺸــْــــﺮُﻕ ﻓــــــﻲ ﻗـــــﻠﺐ ﻛـــــﻞ
ﻣـﻬـــﻤـﻮﻡ
ﻭﺃﺟﻌﻠﻨــــﺎ ﻣِﻤـَّﻦ ﻗــﺎﻟﻮﺍ " ﺍﻟﺤــﻤﺪ
ﻟﻠﻪ " ﺩﺍﺋــﻤﺎً ﻋﻠـﻰ ﻛــﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهــــــم لك فـــي هــــــذه الساعة 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " أمنك " فـأمنهـــــم 
عبــاد ينتظـــــرون "عفوك" فأعفو عنهـــم 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " رحمتك " فـارحمهـــــم 
عبــــاد ينتظــــرون " فرجـك " ففـــــرج همـهــم 
عبـــدا ينتـــظــــــرون " رضـــاك " فأرضى عنهــــم 
اللهـــــم أنى أسالك في هذه الساعة أن تحقق أمنيتي و أمنيه كل من قال " آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهــــــم لك فـــي هــــــذه الساعة 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " أمنك " فـأمنهـــــم 
عبــاد ينتظـــــرون "عفوك" فأعفو عنهـــم 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " رحمتك " فـارحمهـــــم 
عبــــاد ينتظــــرون " فرجـك " ففـــــرج همـهــم 
عبـــدا ينتـــظــــــرون " رضـــاك " فأرضى عنهــــم 
اللهـــــم أنى أسالك في هذه الساعة أن تحقق أمنيتي و أمنيه كل من قال " آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهــــــم لك فـــي هــــــذه الساعة 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " أمنك " فـأمنهـــــم 
عبــاد ينتظـــــرون "عفوك" فأعفو عنهـــم 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " رحمتك " فـارحمهـــــم 
عبــــاد ينتظــــرون " فرجـك " ففـــــرج همـهــم 
عبـــدا ينتـــظــــــرون " رضـــاك " فأرضى عنهــــم 
اللهـــــم أنى أسالك في هذه الساعة أن تحقق أمنيتي و أمنيه كل من قال " آمين ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أبشروا فإن هذا القران طرفه بيد الله و طرفه بأيديكم فتمسكوا به فإنكم لن تهلكوا و لن تضلوا بعده أبدا "

----------


## om mariam 201

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أبشروا فإن هذا القران طرفه بيد الله و طرفه بأيديكم فتمسكوا به فإنكم لن تهلكوا و لن تضلوا بعده أبدا " ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°• ... ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

مَّثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ ۖ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى ۖ وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ ۖ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ

----------


## om mariam 201

مَّثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ ۖ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى ۖ وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ ۖ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ

----------


## om mariam 201

إذا ما شئت في الدارين تسعد *** فأكثر من الصلاة على محمد
وإن شئت القبول في الدعوات *** فتختم بالصـــلاة على محمد
فلا صوم يصـــح ولا صــــــــلاة *** لمن ترك الصلاة على محمدj
وإن كانت ذنوبــك ليس تحصى *** تكفر بالصـــــلاة على محمد
فما تتضاعف الحسنـــــــات إلا *** بتكرار الصـــــلاة على محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
... ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,......
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة....

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.... ,,, ,,, ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,, ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,, ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,, ,,,....

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°• .... .... ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ... ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ... ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ....

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, ...

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .....

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ...

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ... ,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس. ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُمَّ إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والبخل والهرم والقسوة والغفلة و الذلة والمسكنة وأعوذ بك من الفقر والكفر والشرك والنفاق والسمعة والرياء

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس. ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس. ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُمَّ إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والبخل والهرم والقسوة والغفلة و الذلة والمسكنة وأعوذ بك من الفقر والكفر والشرك والنفاق والسمعة والرياء

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُمَّ إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والبخل والهرم والقسوة والغفلة و الذلة والمسكنة وأعوذ بك من الفقر والكفر والشرك والنفاق والسمعة والرياء

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس. ,,,,

----------


## baby woman

مووووووووووووفقة

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, .... ....

----------


## om mariam 201

(( اللهم أسألك الجنة من غير حساب وعذاب سابق ))
(( اللهم لا تحرمنا من رؤية وجهك الكريم))

----------


## om mariam 201

(( اللهم أسألك الجنة من غير حساب وعذاب سابق ))
(( اللهم لا تحرمنا من رؤية وجهك الكريم))

----------


## om mariam 201

(( اللهم أسألك الجنة من غير حساب وعذاب سابق ))
(( اللهم لا تحرمنا من رؤية وجهك الكريم))

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, .... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, .... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن . ... ... ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .>>>.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .>>>...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .>>>.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الدُنيا جمِيلةٌ ولكِنْ الجنہُ اجمّل ، 
الدُنيا سَعادةٌ لحظِيہّ ولكِنْ الجنّہُ 
سعادَتُہا ابديہٌ ، ربّاه لا ٺحرِمُنا جنّٺك }اللّهم أمين يا رب العالمين "

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

بالرضا تحلو الحياة، وبالابتسامة تهون المُشكلات، وبالاستغفار تنقضي الحاجات، وبالسعي والدعاء تتحقق المُستحيلات  :Smile:

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------

